# هل تعاني من بطئ عند إغلاق الجهاز ؟ الحل سهل ،،



## احلى ديانة (5 يوليو 2008)

هل تعاني من بطئ عند إغلاق الجهاز ؟

اولاا سنستخدم هذه الاداة لتنظيف الجهاز من الملفات المؤقتة


DOWNLOAD
NOW












لان اذهب الى Start, Run





ثم اكتب regedit





ثم تتبع هذا المسار

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControl Set\Contro l\Session Manager\Memory Management

من جهة اليمين ابحث عن هذه العبارة

ClearPageFileAtShutdown

وغير القيمة الى 0










من يريد المفتاح جاهز دون عمل الخطوات السابقة 


DOWNLOAD
NOW
[/URL[URL="http://www.mediafire.com/?4qcoxmbnzwd"]]
DOWNLOAD
NOW
















اضغط على Local Policies | Security Options

من جهة اليمين ابحث عن هالعبارة Shutdown: Clear virtual memory pagefile

واعمل لهاا تعطيل Disabled











بعد انتهائك من الخطوات السابقة اعد التشغيل 

وورونا الردود

منقول


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل تعاني من بطئ عند إغلاق الجهاز ؟ الحل سهل ،،*

وااااااااااو اخيرا لاقيت حجد يقولى اعمل ايه عشان البطئ
ميرسى ليك خالث خالث
ربنا يباركك
اختك كيريا


----------



## fullbank (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل تعاني من بطئ عند إغلاق الجهاز ؟ الحل سهل ،،*

مشكور على الموضوع 

بس انا مش عايزها علشاني مريح حاله بحط اصبعي على الكبسة وبظلنه خمس ثواني وبطفي لحاله

موضوع جميل


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل تعاني من بطئ عند إغلاق الجهاز ؟ الحل سهل ،،*



كيريا قال:


> وااااااااااو اخيرا لاقيت حجد يقولى اعمل ايه عشان البطئ
> ميرسى ليك خالث خالث
> ربنا يباركك
> اختك كيريا



شكرا ليكى يا كيريا على ردك والمرورك الكريم

واحنا فى الخدمة


----------

